# Campsites near Boulogne



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi
Our annual celebration weekend is coming up (last weekend July), we have 2 birthdays and a wedding anniversary which we always celebrate with our best friends (Non motorhomers but being converted). Last year we stayed at Chateau du Grandspette, and the weather was appauling, so had no use of facilities, ie the pool. (we did use the bar and restaurant though). Anyway, can anyone advise of a nice site as near as possible to Boulogne for us to stay for a long weekend. For the first time we are using the new LD lines crossing to Boulogne, so would be nice to not go back to Calais area where we have already had 2 breaks this year together. We are not bothered about a pool. What we would really like is nice spacious pitches, pleasant for sitting outside motorhome, and a short walk into a nice town, or village that has a bar/restaurant, beach would be nice, but not essential. We would also like clean toilet shower facilities. When we travel on our own this bothers us not at all, but with 4 adults its nice to be able to go off for our showers, etc. 

I know you'll help and come to the rescue, as its the other three with celebrations and always left to me to organise. 
Thanks


----------



## Glenn_Kelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

We have stayed at a nice little town called Wimereux - http://www.northernfrance-tourism.com/campings/camping-municipal-l-olympic.html.

The campsite is a short walk to Wimereux, which has a beach, promenade, shops and restaurants. Nice clean facilities, reasonable sized hedged pitches. Hope this helps

Kelly and Glenn


----------

